# A solid 7-0 start, two MLB plays today!



## euroscon (Jun 25, 2009)

A solid 7-0 start, two MLB plays today!

AVAILABLE TODAY:
Two MLB premium plays, only $100.00
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=6359503

Monthly Package, only $830.00
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=6376850

YESTERDAY:
MLB - New York Yankees play $1,250 to win $1,000 WINNER

RECORD:
7-0-0 for 100%

COMP PLAY:
MLB - Boston Red Sox -125

E. S. Consultants
esconsultants@sapo.pt


----------



## euroscon (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Guys,

We got some great news, even though we just wanted to do some advertising online and not get in too deep, we are glad to say we have moved one step forward.

A few days ago we were contacted by ezcapper.com offering us a website at great rates, they had a list of a few sites that people just left behind and they were all designed and ready to use, at first we did not want to run a website, however after sitting down and talking things over we decided we would take one of ezcapper.com websites.

After looking over the available websites we decided the best domain and design was vegaswiseguysports.com, therefore we are glad to inform you that we are the owners of vegaswiseguysports.com and are looking forward to bringing online members even better service.

As of now our new email address is admin@vegaswiseguysports.com and we do have a contact phone number on the website, but the phone number will only be available as of tomorrow.

We hope you like the website and our hardwork to offer online members quality service.


----------

